# connexion d'une webcam pour skype



## cillab (16 Octobre 2010)

bonjour peut t'on connecter une webcam pour utiliser skype merci


----------



## Rémi M (16 Octobre 2010)

Bien sûr que tu peux, mais pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas la webcam intégré dans ton iMac ?


----------



## cillab (16 Octobre 2010)

merci pour ta réponse oui bien sur celle de mon imac et nikel mais pour le trimballer dans mon jardin il est un peut lourd non je crois que je commence a prendre l'ipad pour un ordi je veux l'offrir a mon épouse pour son anniversaire surtout pour voir les photos de nos petites filles et lire ses mails merci encore


----------



## Rémi M (16 Octobre 2010)

Regarde quand même, si la webcam est compatible Mac, on ne sait jamais


----------



## cillab (17 Octobre 2010)

oui c'est une macwey a l'époque de mon premier mac mini bon weekend


----------

